# Contenders anyone?



## Buckhead (Oct 7, 2021)

Was rummaging through a drawer and found a 10” .44 mag barrel that I forgot I had. Was part of a trade I made 10 years ago.  Plan to hunt with it some this season.  

I sighted it in with 240 grain factory load soft points.  Was shooting indoors, so at 25 yards.  Tight groups from a rest, but some serious recoil.  Way more than my buddy’s Smith revolver.  

Curious what others think of the .44 in a Contender.  Feeling confident out to 50 yds, maybe a smidge further with a good rest.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Oct 7, 2021)

Been trying to find a deal, want the super 14 in 44.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 8, 2021)

I have hunted with a 10" 7-30 Waters for years. 
This year I bought a .44 magnum barrel and another frame and plan for this to be my main hunting weapon.
I plan to shoot it right side up!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 8, 2021)

Buck you may want to change the grip.  I had the same fill from shooting mine so I changed the grip and it fills and shoots better.  I have been shooting mine at 50 yds. and it is grouping within and inch.  Yes, I am shooting from a table rest.  I have been hunting with mine for over 15 yrs. and I have killed 6 deer from 25 to 75 yards.  Good Luck.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 8, 2021)

I had a Contender in .44 Mag, but sold it and bought a six-shooter in the same caliber.


I think the Contender really shines with flatter shooting rifle cartridges.


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 8, 2021)

Robust Redhorse said:


> I had a Contender in .44 Mag, but sold it and bought a six-shooter in the same caliber.
> 
> 
> I think the Contender really shines with flatter shooting rifle cartridges.


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 8, 2021)

The 44 will kill them past 100 yds if you can hit them.


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 8, 2021)

A few of mine.
None in .44 but that’s only because I haven’t found the correct deal yet.


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 8, 2021)

Thought about getting another barrel in flatter shooting cartridge, but not sure I am a good enough shot past 50-70 yds, even with a good rest.  .44 cooks out of the 10” barrel, plenty of thump out to 100


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 8, 2021)

Buck if you want to try another barrel I would get a 14 inch 44 barrel or a 357 Maximum.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Oct 9, 2021)

The 44 with a good rest can be sent out to 150 yards well. Have two, a ten inch and a 14. I reload so have a tame cast load and a hotter jacketed one. I set my limit by keeping shots on a paper plate as well as a cardboard deer in the kill zone.
 As for the Contender, was my first handgun and now have a double digit herd. Posted the pic before, this is part of the herd, some were camera shy. Have from 22 to 45-70.
My favs are the 35 Remington and 41 magnum.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lone that is a nice collection of hand guns.  I was surprised at how well the 14 inch barrels shot.  I haven't shot any deer at 100 yds. with my T/C's but I have shot targets from bench rest and have 2 inch groups.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Oct 11, 2021)

Got my MGM barrel today, in 300 blackout. Got her put together, sighting in tomorrow! Also have 44 and 223 barrel. That 223 has been a killer over the years!


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 11, 2021)

You running a can on your Blackout?


----------



## rosewood (Oct 18, 2021)

The .44mag in the Contender is too stout for me.  The 44 is great in my 12" encore with the heavier frame.  I bought a 44 Contender several years ago and it wouldn't shoot straight, finally figured out the chamber was bored off center.  Sent it to TC and they had to replace the barrel.  I requested a .357mag replacement and they said OK.  It shoots great and much more pleasant.

I do have a 14" 7-30 barrel and it is more pleasant than the 44 and I really enjoy shooting it.

That being said, if you can shoot accurately with it at the range, I doubt a single shot at a whitetail the recoil will matter.

Rosewood


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 18, 2021)

I bought Pachmayr grip and forend, should help.  Aside from the softer rubber, heavier than the Rynite.  Haven’t shot it yet, but sure it will help with recoil.  Also, kind of like the looks.  That matters, doesn’t it?


----------



## Seminole Wind (Oct 18, 2021)

Sure it does! That is a classic hunting Contender and will be a deer killing machine.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Oct 19, 2021)

Buckhead said:


> You running a can on your Blackout?


I am, still haven’t shot it yet. Locking bolt not engaging butterfly . Sent back to MGM for fitting to my contender!


----------



## rosewood (Oct 19, 2021)

Buckhead said:


> I bought Pachmayr grip and forend, should help.  Aside from the softer rubber, heavier than the Rynite.  Haven’t shot it yet, but sure it will help with recoil.  Also, kind of like the looks.  That matters, doesn’t it?
> View attachment 1110658


I am just the opposite, I don't like the looks of Pachmayrs at all, look old or something to me.  Are good on recoil though.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't really like Pachmayr's either but they really turn my .44 Mag into a ***** cat.
I like my Georgia Jim's on my 7-30!


----------



## BDD (Dec 3, 2021)

I had a Contender in .44 , with the molded grips it felt like my thumb was splitting off.
I shoot a S&W 629 in 6 inch, with a 2X Leopold now.

  A very well respected gun smith set it up for me,  he talked me out of a 4X scope, said
2X was the best for hunting.  He also talked me into shooting nothing but Hornady 180 grain.
 He said the 180 will open up much better then just pushing a hole thru like the 240’s do.

  I’ve killed deer out to at least 80 yards off hand.   Also,  once sited in with 180”s , a 240
Will hit about 12 inches high at about 20 yards.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 10, 2021)

I read 2.5in high at 25yds gets you around a 70yd zero with a .44.

My model 29 has a 8 3/8th barrel, and a 2x scope. I’ve shot it rested at 75yds and my zero was true. With the 2.5in high at 25. 

I went with 240gr xtps and deer don’t like them at all.


----------



## gemihur (Dec 15, 2021)

*oh yeah!

444 Marlin
The exaggerated furniture makes this one feel like an Encore!*


----------



## TCguy (Oct 20, 2022)

I've killed more animals with my 44 mags than anything else. I have several Dan Wessons, Freedom Arms and Contenders. I've never reloaded and have always used Buffalo Bore Deer Grenades. Longest shot has been 138 yds walked Bout 10 yds and fell over !


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 26, 2022)

TCguy said:


> I've killed more animals with my 44 mags than anything else. I have several Dan Wessons, Freedom Arms and Contenders. I've never reloaded and have always used Buffalo Bore Deer Grenades. Longest shot has been 138 yds walked Bout 10 yds and fell over !


TC, congratulations… what scope do you have on your buck killing pistol?  Also that ammo scabbard on your pistol… can you tell us about it?
Thank you


----------



## specialk (Oct 26, 2022)

somewhere buried in this forum is a thread with my .41mag Super 14'' T/C w/ a 1.5-4 luepold scope.....my son and i have both killed deer with it.....love it!!


----------



## FVRago (Nov 10, 2022)

Here is my set up. I currently have the 44 mag barrel on. The other barrels are 357, 22lr, and 223. The 223 is the most fun. I found that with the 10" barrel I am getting surprisingly great groups from Win. White Box 240 gr 44 mag.


----------



## kengland (Dec 19, 2022)

For you guys worried about recoil on those heavy rounds I would add a muzzle break system. I have 14 inch barrels chambered in 22LR, 7x30 waters and 309 JDJ. Before the 309 was Magna Ported it was intolerable to shoot. I later had the 7x30 done as well. I use the 7x30 in closer ranges because of the scope. The 309 I use inbox stands over fields. Both will shoot as far and as good as you can. I use the 22 for squirrel hunting and on the range for practice. The pic below is a group from the 22 at 100 yards with mixed cheap ammunition.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 19, 2022)

Dang I have been trying. I put this together late last season and it is still a virgin.
I sighted it in at 63 yards, the longest I had available, handloaded 240 XTP's.
I have been using it in this spot with my Millennium tree seat, 3 ridges come together leading into a bottom and swamp, big green food plot about 90 yards behind me.. Getting lots of deer pictures but we have not come together yet.
I also have a ground blind just across the creek from a food plot and feeder and get lots of pictures there too but no deer when I am there. I am thinking Irish Spring might not be a good cover scent soap.

I also do not like the look of the rubber grips but boy do they make it more comfortable, I have warm reloads and I think it is fun to shoot.


----------



## TCguy (Dec 20, 2022)

Har


HarryO45 said:


> TC, congratulations… what scope do you have on your buck killing pistol?  Also that ammo scabbard on your pistol… can you tell us about it?
> Thank you


Harry, the scope is a Leupold 2.5-8x32. The ammo holder is a Uncle Mike's wrist band.


----------

